# New Parelli Professional in area



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh good grief. Guessing this one is another long on words, short on results.


Stupidest thing I've seen lately is people taking a clinic to "learn how to catch your horsey".

And if that wasn't a crock. All of them, with loose horse in an arena, crouched down so horsey is curious and will come over to them.

Yeah, tell me how that goes in an 80 acre field, or more.

A fool and his money are soon parted.

Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not a Parrelli fan but I have found some of their videos helpful. I have watched John Lyons, Josh Lyons, Clinton Anderson, and several others and have been able to pull from each of them.

Many hours on the ground has some truth to it. I've put a ton of hours into my yearling already and will probably have a saddle on him before summer is out (no - I won't be riding him). If you have the time, why not put it into them?


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

I work along the lines of "natural horsemanship" (hate to call it that) but am not a Parelli fan,as some Parrelli trainers and owners pick and niggle at a horse for days to achieve one small step instead of just getting the point across in clear terms to the horse.
But I will say that a GOOD high level Parrelli trainer should be able to get a horse gentled, saddled and going under saddle in a few days at most. Few do though.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Run....run quickly away. 
Parelli people are idiots, get a real trainer.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's a pretty harsh blanket statement. I've met some who definitely were NOT idiots, and worked well with horses. not in the way I would, but well.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> so she set a pan of grain on an old table top and he was so intent on that that she could easily saddle him. He saw being saddled meant a reward. Did the same when she started mounting. She'd sit on him as he ate and after about 4 days they were walking all over the place him as calm as could be. Time spent "training" about 15 min per day.


I suppose if you only have one arrow in your quiver, it's all you can shoot.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

ducky123 said:


> I suppose if you only have one arrow in your quiver, it's all you can shoot.


LOL, even if that arrow is completely asinine.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Had some communication with her. She spoke of the many hours needed to get a horse to accept the saddle. Many hours means many dollars. I couldn't help but laugh then told her of the neighbor kid, 12 yrs old who couldn't get her young arab saddled so she set a pan of grain on an old table top and he was so intent on that that she could easily saddle him. He saw being saddled meant a reward. Did the same when she started mounting. She'd sit on him as he ate and after about 4 days they were walking all over the place him as calm as could be. Time spent "training" about 15 min per day.


 Good story. Leave it to a 12 year old to not overthink something. : )


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

palogal said:


> LOL, even if that arrow is completely asinine.


Here's a horse that has never been saddled and a 12 year old girl throws (perhaps this is an abnormally tall 12 year old so the toss doesn't have to be as high) the saddle on the horse's back. There is more than one possible outcome. 

We've heard about *THIS* never saddled horse that willingly allows some stranger to throw a saddle on its back as long as there is a nice treat in it for the horse.

Another possibility is this never saddled horse decides that the treat is no longer interesting and spins 90 degrees turning the hindquarters to the little girl. Horse then executes the kick and run maneuver.

All in all, a brave little girl.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> Had some communication with her. She spoke of the many hours needed to get a horse to accept the saddle. Many hours means many dollars. I couldn't help but laugh then told her of the neighbor kid, 12 yrs old who couldn't get her young arab saddled so she set a pan of grain on an old table top and he was so intent on that that she could easily saddle him. He saw being saddled meant a reward. Did the same when she started mounting. She'd sit on him as he ate and after about 4 days they were walking all over the place him as calm as could be. Time spent "training" about 15 min per day.


I am all for any method that is easy on the horse and produces a good result


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm also for keeping things simple - though I can see how the story of the little girl might not have ended so well - something like a very experienced trainer I know who threw a saddle on a young horse (very well handled from birth young horse too), led it out into the yard to work it on the lunge (horse had been lunged successfully many times without a saddle) and ended up underneath it with a lot of broken bones when it suddenly panicked and leapt in the air knocking her over and coming down on top of her. She was lucky to survive.
End of her career in eventing


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

ducky123 said:


> Here's a horse that has never been saddled and a 12 year old girl throws (perhaps this is an abnormally tall 12 year old so the toss doesn't have to be as high) the saddle on the horse's back. There is more than one possible outcome.
> 
> We've heard about *THIS* never saddled horse that willingly allows some stranger to throw a saddle on its back as long as there is a nice treat in it for the horse.
> 
> ...


 There definitely seems to be a lack of parental supervision in Saddlebag's story that bothers me, but it is feasible. Kids play with horses and this kid could have actually had the horse fairly well sacked out without knowing it just by fussing around with him. I am not the gifted colt breaker and I wasn't doing it at twelve but I did have a few that I was able to get on and walk in two weeks with a minimal amount of time spent each day


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When I was 17 I had a TB X Connemara that my Grandfather sent over from Ireland - admittedly he'd been well handled from the start and he had been lunged well but I got on him the first time standing on one oil drum balanced on top of another oil drum and then rode him straight out around our local dirt tracks and the canal banks with a friend riding my pony in front
Nothing went wrong than goodness but when I look back I shudder at the though of how it might have ended!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Horses react to kids a lot better than adults most of the time. It probably has a lot to do with what you are asking for.


----------

